
Programming language Rust's adoption problem: Developers reveal why - alexellisuk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/programming-language-rusts-adoption-problem-developers-reveal-why-more-arent-using-it/
======
AnimalMuppet
"Developers reveal why more aren't using it" is the rest of the title.

Developers reveal that more aren't using Rust because it's not widely adopted
enough? That seems... a bit circular, maybe?

------
openair
Which Rust libraries need to be written?

"Most indicated that Rust maturity – such as more libraries and complete
learning resources and more mature production capabilities – would make Rust
more appealing"

